# Corrosion NOT covered by Warrantee ??



## GeneB (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm at wits end. I have a 2012 Caad 10 with SERIOUS corrosion damage. This is obviously (at least to me and other bike people that have seen it) a case of MFG Defect... This frame was NOT prepped properly before it was clear coated. I have taken this frame to my LBS Cannondale dealer and it was rejected for warrantee because "Frames are NOT warranted for corrosion" .I think Cannondale is missing the boat on this one. I would want to get this frame off the street ASAP if had MY name on it. What should I do??


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Abate, sand, seal sites, ride/race.

Seems like seeing and taking steps a lot sooner would have been better all around, recognizing that life gets in the way etc.

Seems like the finish could/should have been more durable before moisture was able to get under et al.

But I have seen this on the cable stops of old CAAD 3-5 frames. And even on the AL cable stops on old trek from sweat drippings etc.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

How long after you got the bike did the corrosion start?


----------



## GeneB (Jul 19, 2013)

tlg said:


> How long after you got the bike did the corrosion start?


Soon after frame was purchased new, but each site started as a little spyder and some progressed faster than others. I too would blame sweat except for some of the extreme locations like inside the steering tube etc....just looks like it missed a prep step or treatment before clear was applied.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I can understand why corrosion wouldn't be covered by a warranty, and at the same time I can understand why you would expect otherwise.

I don't have an answer that will get you a successful outcome, warranty-wise.

From what I've read, clearcoats don't bond to bare metal that well, which could be the cause of your problem, but Cannondale could reasonably argue you failed to keep the bike clear of sweat (even though I read the parts where you said there was some damage inside the steerer etc.).


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

typical aluminum alloys don't corrode like ferrous-based alloys.

some of the pictures looks like the filler in the weld is corroding... which can happen, if one chooses the wrong filler material for the weld.


----------



## GeneB (Jul 19, 2013)

Well I guess you could claim I did not clean the bike of sweat...but I've had this 2000 Allez A1 Elite with similar aluminum clear coated frame, same sweaty (or not) guy with the same care for all these years and there is not one blemish on the bike. I claim faulty prep and mfg defect from Cannondale is the main difference between my two bikes.
sorry about the upside down photo


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

GeneB said:


> Well I guess you could claim I did not clean the bike of sweat...but I've had this 2000 Allez A1 Elite with similar aluminum clear coated frame, same sweaty (or not) guy with the same care for all these years and there is not one blemish on the bike. I claim faulty prep and mfg defect from Cannondale is the main difference between my two bikes.
> sorry about the upside down photo


You don't really know whether the Specialized had the same prep or clearcoat applied as your Cannondale ("similar aluminum clearcoated frame" as you described). It's oftentimes what you don't see that makes the difference.

Read your Cannondale warranty; warranties often exclude the finish of the bike. Also, it's been my experience with steel frames that you have to wipe the frame with a wet rag after sweaty rides or rust will form it all the locations you photographed.

Like I said in my original post, I can understand your reasonable expectations, but I also get where Cannondale is coming from. I see your only recourse is a letter to Cannondale telling them you'll never buy another bike from them, and throw in some photos of the Specialized to shame them as well.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Peter P. said:


> Read your Cannondale warranty; warranties often exclude the finish of the bike. Also, it's been my experience with steel frames that you have to wipe the frame with a wet rag after sweaty rides or rust will form it all the locations you photographed.


most frame makers exclude finish, well most give 1 yr paint finish on a bike. I know Trek, Giant and Specialized all give 1 year paint warranty. If the paint/clearcoat cracks within the 1st year, they will replace the frame. A riding buddy of mine had specialized replace his Roubix frame cause the paint had started to spiderweb.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Also note that Cannondale uses some of the thinnest coats of paint on the market, this corrosion you are seeing is a long-standing problem on all their unpainted (clear-coat only) raw metal frames. Just look at all the paint issues with the old Six13 frames. A little more research and you will see that this is exactly how Cannondale has treated all paint warranty claims, your is no different.


----------



## GeneB (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, I'm certainly starting to get the big picture. I just figured they would want this frame off the road instead of becoming a poster boy for shoddy workmanship and even worse customer support. So much for lifetime warrantee of frames.
Time to buy a bike from the 'small guy' that appreciates and supports their customers.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

That's a quality frame. I wouldn't dismiss it so quickly.
You appear to be an acid spewing organism.

Seriously. The warranty claim could potentially kick in once the frame fails catastropically due to the corrosion. Not before. It goes without saying if you want a new frame then continue riding this one.


----------

